# Nakamichi PA-350 gain adjustment ?



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Just put this amp in my car. It sounds amazingly good. However, the rear channels are very quiet. I can see one of the label on the amp indicate I can adjust the gain. but can’t see where the adjustment knobs are.

Is there anyway I can adjust input gain for this legacy amp ?


----------



## OZSQL (Mar 16, 2009)

It's on top of the amp between the cooling fins


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Wao… yes, thank you. Found it, cheers!


----------

